Ask HN: How do you imagine the US in 50 years? - Red_Tarsius
======
hindsightbias
Alas, the more things change, the more they stay the same.

50 years after Roe v. Wade, we’re closer than ever to a virtual ban in many
states. Not because of protests or media, but smart lawyers designing hurdles
legislators can use that pass court muster.

For 50 years, most progressive victories have been won in the courts, and not
the legislature. Given the Electoral College and where our courts are, they’re
not got going to be there for the progressive side for at least a generation
now.

So whatever anyone’s hangup is for voting in November (should we get that
opportunity), remember - it’s a choice for what court your kids will live
under. Who do you want selecting RBG’s successor?

------
simonblack
In terms of wealth and power, probably equivalent to France in today's world.
An ex-imperial nation, still with lots of prestige, but little political,
financial or military strength remaining.

A question to ponder: The year is 1520, Portugal is still very rich and very
powerful - How do you imagine Portugal in 50 years?

Portugal was a superpower in its day. No doubt the Portuguese envisaged that
situation lasting forever.

------
bdcravens
Barring some serious changes, far more divisive than today. Wealth disparity
seems to be growing. Media seems to be extremely polarized - having watched
more news recently, it feels like CNN and Fox News are just two sides of the
same coin.

~~~
mythrwy
I think the opposite. That can't go on forever. And regular people are already
well sick of it.

Besides, you can't run society like this for long so eventually it resolves
somehow. Hopefully the "somehow" isn't terribly unpleasant and we are still
intact.

------
rman666
Moar ‘Merica!

